# Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes



## elmobank (1. August 2019)

*Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich möchte hier mal meine Ideen zum Reinigen und Erweitern meines aktuellen Kühlwasser Kreislaufes posten und hoffe auf ein paar
weitere Ideen und gute Ratschläge.
Mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden zu kühlenden Komponenten: Intel 9900k (geköpft mit Flüssigmetall und wieder verklebt) und einer Titan X(p).
Als Kühler sind verbaut ein Heatkiller IV und ein krygoraphics mit aktiver Backplate.
Als Radiatoren sind aktuell im Einsatz: 2x Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 480mm und 1x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm
Als Lüfter auf den Radiatoren wurden hier die Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B12-2 120mm verwendet, dabei wurde - soweit wie möglich Phobya Shroud & Entkopplung 120mm (7mm stark)
verwendet.
Als Pumpe steht eine Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Single Edition - schwarz mit Alphacool Eisdecke Laing DDC Plexi Aufsatz V.2 zur Verfügung.
Der aktuell verwendete Schlauch ist Schlauch PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 13/10mm (ID 3/8"- OD 1/2") - UV blau.
Gesteuert wird das ganze durch eine Aquacomputer aquaero 6 PRO und überprüft mit einem Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 für aquaero.

Nun zeigt sich bei mir aber seit einiger Zeit ein etwas schwacher Durchfluss von nur ungefähr 74 L/min bei einer Leistung von 87% der Laing DDC und dies scheint definitive zu
wenig zu sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich mir jetzt das Ausgleichsgefäß anschaue, so scheinen sich im System Flocken gebildet zu haben - ist hoffentlich auf den Bildern zu sehen - hier wurde schon einmal die Vermutung
geäußert, dass sich die Weichmacher aus dem verwendeten Schlauch gelöst haben könnten und somit für eine entsprechende Minderung des Durchflusses sorgt.
Entsprechend gegen auch die Temperaturen in meinem Kreislauf etwas nach oben und die Lüfter müssen schneller als üblich drehen, was die Lautstärke hebt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Plan wäre jetzt folgender:
Das gesamte System zerlegen und sowohl die Radiatoren (nach der Anleitung: [HowTo]Wasserkühlung reinigen)
als auch die Kühler komplett zu reinigen, inkl. der Pumpe soweit wie möglich. Die Kühler werden aufgeschraubt und mit einer weichen Zahnbürste gereinigt und die Dichtungen ersetzt (Angebot schon eingeholt vom jeweiligenHersteller - GPU knappe 15€ und CPU knappe 8€ durch Versand).
Anschließend würde ich den verwendeten 240mm Radiator aus der Seite entfernen und das System um einen Mo-Ra 3 erweitern.

Nun stellt sich für mich nur die Frage der zu verwendeten Lüfter auf dem Mo-Ra, da die Noiseblocker es nicht so gerne haben, wenn etwas auf der Saugseite vor montiert wird und so schnell zu Geräuschen neigen, auch
die Drehzahl sich nicht so schön einstellen lässt - evtl. hat hier noch jemand einen guten Tipp ?

Der Warenkorb sähe dann erst einmal wie folgt aus:
https://www.aquatuning.de/AtsdCartSave/load/key/6cda40d9a15f754a69fbcfbcb0563444

Ich bitte um eine rege Beteiligung und hoffe auf weitere gute Ideen und Vorschläge.

Danke schon einmal für die Beteiligung.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Ich reinige meine Wakü nie. Ich habe auch als die Teile neu waren nicht durchgespült.
Ab und an wird halt der AGB nachgefüllt und das war's.

Verschlechterung der Temperatur und oder schneller laufende Lüfter kann ich bei mir nicht feststellen. Auch schwimmt bei mir im AGB nichts rum.

Ich finde das Reinigen ist Überbewertet.


----------



## elmobank (1. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich reinige meine Wakü nie. Ich habe auch als die Teile neu waren nicht durchgespült.
> Ab und an wird halt der AGB nachgefüllt und das war's.
> 
> Verschlechterung der Temperatur und oder schneller laufende Lüfter kann ich bei mir nicht feststellen. Auch schwimmt bei mir im AGB nichts rum.
> ...



In deinem Fall würde ich dir Recht geben - nur bei mir sieht es anders aus - ich hoffe man kann die Flocken am obereb Rand des AGB einigermaßen gut
sehen - entsprechend hat sich auch etwas in den Kühlkörpern abgesetzt und in den Radiatoren dann garantiert auch - würde ich die entsprechende Verschlechterung
meiner Temperaturen erklären zusaätzlich zum Durchfluss, der durch die DDC erreicht wird - sollte eigentlich deutlich höher bei 74L/min bei 85% Leistung liegen (laut Datenblatt schafft die 200L/min)


----------



## IICARUS (1. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Weichmacher kann sich immer was lösen, aber 74 l/h sind mehr als ausreichend.
Zudem hast du auch nicht die stärkste Pumpe, denn die DDC310 ist aufgrund ihrer niedrigeren Drehzahl so leise.

Auf den Bilder kann ich nichts erkennen.
Meine Mayhems Ultra Clear Schläuche sind nun auch über 2 1/2 Jahre verbaut und bisher habe ich auch nichts reinigen müssen. Im gegenteil, als ich im November mein Mainboard und Prozessor mit meinem 9900K ausgetauscht habe zerlegte ich den CPU-Kühler und der war nach 2 Jahren noch recht sauber. An Durchfluss und Temperatur hatte sich aber nichts geändert.

Habe letztens nur mein DP-Ultra abgelassen und nun das ganze mit destiliertem Wasser ausgetauscht.
Alles habe ich aber nicht raus bekommen, daher ist die gelbe Farbe vom DP Utra immer noch leicht vorhanden.
Hätte ich aber auch nicht machen müssen, da auch jetzt noch alles gut war.

Bei mir hat sich aber mit dem destiliertem Wasser der Durchfluss um 10-15 l/h verbessert.

Momentan komme ich unter Last auf 32-33°C mit einer Drehzahl von etwa 550-600 U/min.
Habe aber auch ein Mora 360 mit dran was auch dabei viel ausmacht. Könnte auch noch mit weniger Drehzahl der Lüfter auskommen, dann halt mit einer etwas höheren Wassertemperatur, da ich hier noch Spielraum habe. Sobald es wieder kühler ist komme ich normal nicht über 30°C und 500 U/min der Lüfter.


----------



## Sinusspass (1. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Bei den 140er Eloops gibt es das Problem nicht, wobei ich es auch bei den 120ern nicht feststellen konnte. Dazu muss ich anmerken, ich hab die Eloops alle auf unter 400 Umdrehungen laufen, da sind sie unhörbar und befördern immer noch genug Luft. Das einzige Geräusch, was ich da zu hören bekommen kann, entsteht wenn der Ring um die Blätter herum an etwas dranschabt. Dieser Ring ist etwa genauso hoch wie der eigentliche Rahmen, daher kann er sehr leicht an die Befestigung drankommen, wenn man den Lüfter saugend montiert, vor allem weil das Magnetlager etwas Spiel hat. Wenn du die Lüfter aber als Push auf den Mora schraubst (du brauchst übrigens die High Blende), dann passiert da nichts. Regeln lassen sich zumindest die 140er problemlos, da gibts auch nen Test zu: [Vorstellung und Test] Noiseblocker eLoops 140mm (B14-1 und B14-2)
Alternativ könntest du auch die Noctua Nf A20 pwm nehmen, da brauchst du zwar einen extra Montagerahmen und die Optik ist nicht für jeden was, aber die Kühlleistung ist enorm.


----------



## SpatteL (1. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Also ich finde 74l/h für eine gedrosselte DDC310(die ja für sich schon eine gedrosselte DDC ist) völlig in Ordnung.
War der Durchfluss früher schon mal signifikant höher?
Wenn du die Kühler öffnest, musst du nicht gleich die Dichtungen tauschen.
Ich habe meinen HK3.0 seit bald 10 Jahren, in der Zeit schon einige Male gereinigt und noch nie die Dichtung getauscht.


----------



## CoLuxe (1. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Also ich finde 74l/h für eine gedrosselte DDC310(die ja für sich schon eine gedrosselte DDC ist) völlig in Ordnung.
> War der Durchfluss früher schon mal signifikant höher?



Ich habs in einem anderen Thread schonmal erwähnt:
Wenn ich mit meiner D5 inklusive Mo-Ra & DP Ultra auf 30-50% einen Durchfluss von 95l /h habe, muss doch sein Durchfluss höher als 74l /h sein?
Oder ist die DDC310 so stark gedrosselt?

Lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren 

Kannst du vom AGB Bilder mit weißer/normaler Beleuchtung ohne deine RGB's machen? Für mich ist das etwas schwer zu erkennen, was jetzt vom Wasser kommt und was vom Licht^^

Ich nutze auf meinem Mo-Ra Arctic P12 PWM PST Lüfter. Die sind absolut preiswert, ziemlich leise und du kannst sie ganz entspannt per PWM regeln. Bis 40 % (~860 RPM) sind diese in leiser Umgebung nicht zu hören.

Edit: Kannst du deine Pumpe mal auf 3000 RPM stellen und schauen, was du damit für eine Durchfluss hast? Dann passt der Vergleich zu den 95l/h.


----------



## brooker (1. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

... wegen dem Weichmacher: er wird sich hauptsächlich in der feinen Struktur des CPU Kühler finden, dann in den Ecken der GPU und im AGB. Lasse partiell die Flüssigkeit ab. Reinige CPU und GPU und entsorge den Inhalt des AGB. Stelle deine WaKü so ein, dass dein Kühlmedium möglichst nicht über 35 Grad kommt, sonst kommt es schnell zu neuen Flocken.


----------



## elmobank (1. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Ich habs in einem anderen Thread schonmal erwähnt:
> Wenn ich mit meiner D5 inklusive Mo-Ra & DP Ultra auf 30-50% einen Durchfluss von 95l /h habe, muss doch sein Durchfluss höher als 74l /h sein?
> Oder ist die DDC310 so stark gedrosselt?
> 
> ...



Laut Datenblatt von Alphacool soll die Pumpe 200L/h schaffen: Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Single Edition - schwarz | Alphacool Pumpen | Pumpen | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company

Gerne kann ich das Bild von 100% Leistung auf der Pumpe posten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pumpe läuft immer mit 100% an, da es es schon einmal hatte, das die Pumpe aus irgendeinem Grund nicht anlief, hat sich mit einer Temperatur von knappe 55°C auf meinem
CPU-Kühler bemerkbar gemacht - entsprechenden Alarm inbegriffen.
Was mich aktuell stört, das sind die Temperaturen unter Last, auch wenn die Raumtemperatur nicht ideal ist (meist so zwischen 25 und 27°C) soltle das Kühlwasser trotzdem
nicht die >40°C erreichen und das tut es leider aktuell, egal wie ich meine Pumpe und die Lüfter einstelle.
Vermutung wäre auch hier, dass es evtl. Ablagerungen in den Radiatoren geben könnte, die etwas isolieren....?


----------



## brooker (1. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

... der Weichmacher setzt sich nicht in den Röhrchen der Radiatoren ab. Dafür bieten diese zu wenig Anlagerungswiderstand und dein Durchfluss ist dafür noch viel zu hoch. Stelle deine Pumpe doch mal für nen Pasta Minuten auf 100% und beobachte was im Radi ankommt.

Ich würde bei dem was du beschreibst eher darauf tippen, dass die Radis außen verschmutzt/ verstaubt/verfusselt sind. Dann hat man nämlich egal wie hoch die Lüfter drehen keine nennenswerten Flow mehr und folglich steigt das Delta zwischen Luft-und Wassertemperatur. Bitte checke das mal.


----------



## CoLuxe (1. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Also der Durchfluss passt auf jeden Fall.
Die Differenz zwischen GPU & Wasser ist auch sehr gut, weshalb ich mal behaupten würde, dass mit dem Kühler alles in Ordnung ist.

Auf den ersten Bildern ist zu sehen, dass die Lüfter auf einem deiner Radis aus dem Gehäuse rausbläst. Das heißt er bekommt die warme Luft aus dem Inneren und muss damit noch das Wasser kühlen. Optimal ist das nicht.
Wie sind die anderen denn montiert?

Du könntest die einmal anders herum montieren, sodass die Radis alle frische Luft von außen bekommen und du dann mit einem Lüfter z.b. im Heck nach außen pustest.

Evtl. auch hier auf neue Lüfter gehen. Die Arctic P12 haben einen doppelt so hohen statischen Druck im Gegensatz zu den eLoops. Wie stark sich das genau auswirkt, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen, vllt. da wer anders einen Vergleich ziehen können?

Edit: Ansonsten das was @brooker sagt


----------



## elmobank (2. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



brooker schrieb:


> ... der Weichmacher setzt sich nicht in den Röhrchen der Radiatoren ab. Dafür bieten diese zu wenig Anlagerungswiderstand und dein Durchfluss ist dafür noch viel zu hoch. Stelle deine Pumpe doch mal für nen Pasta Minuten auf 100% und beobachte was im Radi ankommt.
> 
> Ich würde bei dem was du beschreibst eher darauf tippen, dass die Radis außen verschmutzt/ verstaubt/verfusselt sind. Dann hat man nämlich egal wie hoch die Lüfter drehen keine nennenswerten Flow mehr und folglich steigt das Delta zwischen Luft-und Wassertemperatur. Bitte checke das mal.



Die Radiatoren und Lüfter wurden erst von Außen gereinigt, daran kann es nicht liegen, auch sind an allen zuführenden Lüftern Staubschutzfilter dran, auch auf der Rückseite.
Im Zuge der Reinigung und Erweiterung würden die Lüfter und Radiatoren eh noch einmal komplett gereinigt werden.


----------



## elmobank (2. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Kannst du vom AGB Bilder mit weißer/normaler Beleuchtung ohne deine RGB's machen? Für mich ist das etwas schwer zu erkennen, was jetzt vom Wasser kommt und was vom Licht^^



Ich habe mal ein Bild mit Blitzlicht gemacht, ohne das der PC läuft, damit ist die RGB am AGB aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe man kann hier deutlich am Rand die festen Ablagerungen erkennen.
Sobald ich das Kühlwasser erneuere kann man eine Schlierenbildung erkennen, auch ein Reinigen des AGB hilft hier nicht viel,
da sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit erneut diese Ablagerungen bilden und ablagern.
Wenn man am ausgelassenen Kühlwasser riecht, dann stinkt es beißend - anders als beim Einfüllen, wo der Geruch neutral ist.



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Also der Durchfluss passt auf jeden Fall.



Wie kommst du darauf, das der Durchfluss dann passt?
Ich habe leider keine alten Bilder mehr, aber die Pumpe lief in dem Kreislauf vorher mit 40-60% Leistung und hat dort >60L/h erzeugt (es sei denn ich habe es nicht mehr richtig in Erinnerung)



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Die Differenz zwischen GPU & Wasser ist auch sehr gut, weshalb ich  mal behaupten würde, dass mit dem Kühler alles in Ordnung ist.
> 
> Auf den ersten Bildern ist zu sehen, dass die Lüfter auf einem deiner  Radis aus dem Gehäuse rausbläst. Das heißt er bekommt die warme Luft aus  dem Inneren und muss damit noch das Wasser kühlen. Optimal ist das  nicht.
> Wie sind die anderen denn montiert?
> ...



Andersherum montieren der NB-eLoops ist eher kontraproduktive, da hier dann Geräusche zu erwarten sind - testweise mal gemacht und je schneller die drehen, desto lauter werden die dann, 
merke ich schon, wenn ich das Seitenteil abnehme, wo der 240er hinter sitzt - schon werden die Lüfter leiser.
Luft wird komplett nach außen befördert, Fischluft wird von hinten gezogen und von der Front und der Seite reingedrückt.


----------



## brooker (2. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



elmobank schrieb:


> Die Radiatoren und Lüfter wurden erst von Außen gereinigt, daran kann es nicht liegen, auch sind an allen zuführenden Lüftern Staubschutzfilter dran, auch auf der Rückseite.
> Im Zuge der Reinigung und Erweiterung würden die Lüfter und Radiatoren eh noch einmal komplett gereinigt werden.



... ok, wenn alles sauber ist, ist es gut. Aber eine Verständnisfrage: "... auch sind an allen zuführenden Lüftern Staubschutzfilter dran, auch auf der Rückseite." Was ist damit gemeint?


----------



## elmobank (2. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



brooker schrieb:


> ... ok, wenn alles sauber ist, ist es gut. Aber eine Verständnisfrage: "... auch sind an allen zuführenden Lüftern Staubschutzfilter dran, auch auf der Rückseite." Was ist damit gemeint?



Die Staubfilter sind in der Front des Enthoo Primo verbaut - die Lüfter fördern die Luft rein, Staubfilter per Magnet ist vor dem seitlichen Radiator montiert und die gesamte Rückseite ist auch per Staubfilter geschützt,
sodass zumindest die Haare meiner Katzen keinen Eingang finden. Sämtliche Filter werden auch regelmäßig gereinigt.


----------



## CoLuxe (2. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



elmobank schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein Bild mit Blitzlicht gemacht, ohne das der PC läuft, damit ist die RGB am AGB aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Okay, ich würde auf alle Fälle alles einmal reinigen. Das sah bei mir relativ ähnlich aus. Habe jetzt seit dem Wechsel auf Norprene + verdünntem DP Ultra kein Problem mehr.


----------



## elmobank (2. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Okay, ich würde auf alle Fälle alles einmal reinigen. Das sah bei mir relativ ähnlich aus. Habe jetzt seit dem Wechsel auf Norprene + verdünntem DP Ultra kein Problem mehr.



Okay, werde ich auf jedenfall tun müssen, da gebe ich dir recht...

Ich habe mal den zweiten Kühlblock geöffnet, der jetzt 2Jahre im Einsatz war, hier einfach mal die Bilder da - und bevor gefragt wird, warum ich einen zweite gekauft habe: Ich hatte etwas bedanken den zu öffnen und da
war der Austausch ebend mal einfacher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Dichtungen zur Not im Vorrat zu haben ist auf jedenfall nicht all zu verkehrt. Die Ablagerungen verhalten sich wie Kleber und sind sehr schwer zu beseitigen - ich werde wohl, soweit wie es dann möglich ist,
mit Reinigungsbenzin / Isopropanol rangehen müssen um alles aus den Finnen zu bekommen 
Un der CPU-Kühler kommt nach der GPU - wer weiß, wie der aussieht, wenn ich den öffne...

Das was ich mir aktuell noch überlege, ist einfach, ob ich in dem Zuge doch gleich die Pumpe austauschen sollte - hier bin ich mir aber bei weitem nicht sicher, ich habe mir hier auch noch eine Antwort von
Watercool eingeholt, im Bezug auf die aktuelle Pumpe DDC310 - der Durchfluss soll soweit okay sein und auch für einen Mo-Ra reichen, aber es wird eine weitere Reduktion stattfinden und ich sollte zur Not,
wenn mir das nicht asureicht, auf eine stärke Pumpe wechseln. Aquatuning schrieb mir auf Nachfrage, dass ich eine stärkere Pumpe bevorzugen solle - Richtung D5 für das System mit dem Mo-Ra.....
Also Richtung Aquacomputer D5 Next RGB | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany z.B. - Die Frage ist nur, wie viel kann die mit 12V fördern - kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass
die wirklich bis 1500L/h schafft damit ...?


----------



## brooker (2. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

... der CPU Block wird noch weit mehr verbappt sein. Nimm am Anfang heißes Wasser. Und die Feinheiten mit Isopropanol. Und schön vorsichtig, dass die Struktur nicht beschädigt wird. 
Thema Pumpe: Was ist denn dein angestrebte Durchfluss in Litern pro Stunde?

In meinem System läuft eine aquastream. Diese befeuert seit Jahren CPU-und GPU-Kühler sowie zwei Radis (280+Mora 420) mit ca 60l/h. Selbst mit CPU + Gpu, 3 Radis, NB und SB-Kühler, HDD Kühler machten noch 35l/h.


----------



## elmobank (2. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



brooker schrieb:


> ... der CPU Block wird noch weit mehr verbappt sein. Nimm am Anfang heißes Wasser. Und die Feinheiten mit Isopropanol. Und schön vorsichtig, dass die Struktur nicht beschädigt wird.
> Thema Pumpe: Was ist denn dein angestrebte Durchfluss in Litern pro Stunde?
> 
> In meinem System läuft eine aquastream. Diese befeuert seit Jahren CPU-und GPU-Kühler sowie zwei Radis (280+Mora 420) mit ca 60l/h. Selbst mit CPU + Gpu, 3 Radis, NB und SB-Kühler, HDD Kühler machten noch 35l/h.



Das ist eine gute Frage...
Bin kein Freund davon, ein System am Limit zu betreiben, deswegen wäre halt die Überlegung nach einer stärkeren Pumpe - aber ich kann es ja erst einmal nach der Reinigung und Erweiterung austesten und dann noch einmal überlegen,
was ich dann ggf. als Pumpe verwende.... kennt jemand eigentlich diese D5 Next? Also was Lautstärke und Leistung angeht und vorallem auch die Regelbarkeit?

Welchen Zusatz sollte ich nun eigentlich genau verwendet um dieses Problem in Zukunft nicht mehr zu haben?
Die durchsichtigen Tygonschläuche werden es wohl auf jedenfall, weil die einfach keinen Weichmacher enthalten - auch wenn die Schrift dann etwas störend ist, werde ich aber mit leben müssen 
Für die Lüfter auf dem Mo-Ra müsste ich mir dann ja wohl einen Splitter holen: Aquacomputer SPLITTY9 Splitter fuer bis zu 9 Luefter oder aquabus-Geraete | Luefterzubehoer | Luftkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Bei den Lüftern bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, aber ich tendiere zu den Noctua 120mm - am Besten ohne PWM - welche lassen sich dort am besten und auch am niedrigsten Regeln?


----------



## SpatteL (2. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



elmobank schrieb:


> (...) kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass
> die wirklich bis 1500L/h schafft damit ...?


Das sind, wie so oft, Werte unter Idealbedingungen, also ein "Kreislauf" ohne Widerstand.

Zur D5 Next:
Da das auch "nur" eine D5 mit modifizierter Ansteuerung ist, kannst du da wohl von den gleichen Daten wie von einer normalen D5 ausgehen.
Ansteuerung erfolgt halt bequem via Software(aquasuite). 
Da du schon einen Durchflusssensor hast, nützt dir ja auch der Virtuelle nix, der soll aber auch ohnehin nicht so toll sein.
aquaero hast du auch schon, also nützen dir die ganzen Features der Next im Grunde nix und dafür wäre die dann einfach nur zu teuer.

Wenn du die Pumpe unbedingt tauschen "musst", nimm eine normale D5 ggf. mit PWM und gut ist.

Welche Tygon Schläuche meinst du genau?


----------



## elmobank (2. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Das sind, wie so oft, Werte unter Idealbedingungen, also ein "Kreislauf" ohne Widerstand.
> 
> Zur D5 Next:
> Da das auch "nur" eine D5 mit modifizierter Ansteuerung ist, kannst du da wohl von den gleichen Daten wie von einer normalen D5 ausgehen.
> ...



Angedacht sind Tygon E3603 Schlauch 12,7/9,5mm (3/8"ID) Clear | Schlaeuche | Schlaeuche | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Da ich Fittings mit 13/10mm in arbeit habe und nicht unbedingt alle austauschen mag.

An der D5 Next würde mich die Steuerung per aquabus interessieren, aber ich würds erst einmal so mit der DDC310 testen, nachdem alles sauber und erweitert ist. Sollte es mir nicht ausreichen, was den Durchluss angeht, dann könnte ich ja noch einmal nach arbeiten.

Bei den Lüftern, da ich stark zum Mo-Ra 3 420 tendiere, muss uch ja die 140er nehmen.
Da stehen für mich zur Auswahl:
Noctua NF-A14 FLX Luefter - 140mm
Oder 
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B14-2 - 140mm
Bzw. für etwas mehr Spielraum was die Drehzahl angeht
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B14-3 - 140mm

Die Frage ist bei den b14-3, ob die sich dann nur genauso gut regeln lassen wie die b14-2...


----------



## elmobank (3. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

So, der Austausch CPU-Kühler ist gereinigt...
Das macht ja mal echt keinen Spaß, wenn man die feinen Finnen alle reinigen muss...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der farbliche Unterschied ist normal, nehme ich mal an, oder sollte ich mir da leichte Sorgen machen...?
Dichtungssatz ist bestellt für den Kühler, da die innen liegenden Dichtungen mit dem "Kleber" beschichtet waren und nicht vollständig sauber gehen...


----------



## IICARUS (3. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Normalerweise ist da kein Kleber dran, die Dichtung klebt meist je nachdem was für eine Kühlflüssigkeit verwendet wird dran. Dichtungen müssen normalerweise nicht ausgetauscht werden, zumindest nicht wenn der Kühler noch recht neu ist. Ich nutze zum reinigen dieser feinen Finnen immer eine Zahnbürste, damit geht es normalerweise sehr gut.

Der Farbunterschied kommt durch das Kupfer, da dieses mit der Zeit dunkler wird.
In deinem Fall handelt es sich um vernickeltes Kupfer und daher kommt doch noch etwas Kupfer zum Vorschein. Könnte man zwar mit Essig oder Zitronensäure besser hin bekommen, aber die Finnen müssen nur sauber sein, da der Kühler nach dem einbau wieder die selbe Farbe bekommen würde.


----------



## elmobank (3. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Mit "Kleber" meinte ich die Verunreinigungen, die sich im Kreislauf gebildet haben, die Dichtungen sind nur eingelegt - das stimmt xD

Mit der Zahnbürste habe ich die Finnen nicht sauber bekommen, egal was ich gemacht habe - somit musste ich mit Papsierstreifen jede Finne bearbeiten - das dauert mal ebend... und macht keinen Spaß 
Farbe hat das Kühlwasser nie gesehen - war und ist bis jetzt nur Dest.-Wasser mit Zusatz gewesen...

Welchen Zusatz zum Dest.-Wasser sollte ich nun zu den Tygonschläuchen verwenden und welches Mischungsverhältnis?
Und die Frage mit den Lüftern auf dem Radi beschäftigt mich irgendwie imemr noch xD
Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher, welche ich nehmen soll....


----------



## IICARUS (3. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Die Noiseblocker sind echt schöne Lüfter, keine Frage.
Aber bei einem Preis von fast 25 Euro werden 9 Lüfter 215 Euro kosten.

Die Nocuta 200mm Lüfter würden nur 29,90 Euro das Stück kosten und so kommst du auf nur 119 Euro.
Noctua NF-A20 PWM Luefter - 200mm

Zum rest kann ich dir nichts sagen, da ich bisher selbst nur DP Ultra verwendet habe.
Momentan habe ich aber auch noch Dest.-Wasser drin und da ich mein DP-Ultra nicht ganz raus bekommen habe vermute ich etwa 500m was davon noch mit drin ist. Da mein Kühlwasser immer noch von dem gelben DP-Ultra leicht gefärbt ist.

Bei mir war nach 2 Jahren kein Weichmacher im Kühler drin und als Schlauch verwende ich selbst das Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch.
Aber ich komme auch nicht über 29-30°C mit Last und momentan mit höherer Raumtemperatur nicht über 32-33°C und daher vermute ich wird auch weniger Weichmacher raus gewaschen.

Solche Temperaturen wirst du mit deinem neuen Mora auch erreichen.
Ich habe sogar nur einen 360er Mora mit dran.


----------



## CoLuxe (3. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



elmobank schrieb:


> Bei den Lüftern, da ich stark zum Mo-Ra 3 420 tendiere, muss uch ja die 140er nehmen.



Die Arctic P12 gäbe es auch als 140 mm Lüfter -> Arctic P14.
Gut und günstig, wenn dir die Noctua zu teuer sind und/oder dir die Farbe nicht passt.

Zum Kühlmittel:
Habs oben schon erwähnt: Habe DP Ultra 1:1 mit destilliertem Wasser gemischt. Läuft wunderbar.


----------



## IICARUS (3. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Das wäre auch eine gute alternative, da für 200mm Lüfter glaube ich separat die Halterung dazu gekauft werden muss.


----------



## elmobank (3. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Wow, die Lüfter nenn ich mal Groß 

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Störgeräauschen der PWM-Signale aus bei denen, weißt du da was drüber?
Habe deswegen auch immer einen Bogen um PWM gemacht ...

Dann bräuchte ich wohl noch einen entsprechenden Verteiler, um die Lüfter ordnungsgemäß ansteuern zu können über die aquaero.
Tippe mal auch darauf, dass ich dann am Verteiler auch eine seperate Stormversorgung benötigen werde, oder?
Evtl. hast du ja noch nen Tipp dazu - kenne sonst nur die 3er-Y-Kabel...

Ja, für die 200mm wäre die Halterung notwendig - würde im Prinzip noch einmal nen Lüfter kosten.
Die Arctic P14 scheinen aber relative Laut werden zu können, wenn ich das richtig sehe, oder?


----------



## CoLuxe (3. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



elmobank schrieb:


> Tippe mal auch darauf, dass ich dann am Verteiler auch eine seperate Stormversorgung benötigen werde, oder?
> Evtl. hast du ja noch nen Tipp dazu - kenne sonst nur die 3er-Y-Kabel...



Störgeräusche mit PWM-Lüftern hatte ich bisher nie und ich habe bisher nur solche verwendet.

Das ist ja das tolle an den Arctic Lüftern. Die Lüfter mit PST im Namen haben an ihren Stecker auch noch eine Buchse, sodass alle Lüfter zusammengesteckt werden können. Du musst nur schauen, wie viel Watt der Aquaero an einem Lüfteranschluss an Watt liefert.

Ich habe einen Quadro der mit 25 Watt pro Anschluss problemlos 9 Lüfter an einem Anschluss betreiben kann.

Edit: Kannst alle Lüfter an einen Anschluss anschließen. Der Aquaero 6 leistet 30 W pro Ausgang.


----------



## IICARUS (3. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Solltest du ein Aquaero 6 haben wirst du keine Probleme haben und kannst alle 9 Lüfter über ein Port anschließen.
Als Spitter gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten. Ich gehe auch nur mit einem Lüfterkabel zu meinem Mora und dort verteile ich dann auch 9x.

Bei mir ist dieses Kabel verbaut: Phobya 4-Pin PWM auf 9x 4-Pin PWM Kabel ab €' '7,98 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## CoLuxe (3. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Solltest du ein Aquaero 6 haben wirst du keine Probleme haben und kannst alle 9 Lüfter über ein Port anschließen.
> Als Spitter gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten. Ich gehe auch nur mit einem Lüfterkabel zu meinem Mora und dort verteile ich dann auch 9x.
> 
> Bei mir ist dieses Kabel verbaut: Phobya 4-Pin PWM auf 9x 4-Pin PWM Kabel ab €'*'7,98 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Splitter kannste dir bei den PST Lüftern sparen 


Edit: die Arctic Lüfter sind bis 40 % PWM in leiser Umgebung nicht hörbar. Mehr brauchst du auch im Sommer nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (3. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Kenne ich von meinen Noctua, da waren auch überall noch Spitterkabel auf 2x mit dabei. Aber alle unter die Abdeckung zu bekommen war nicht ganz ohne, da mit der normalen Abdeckung nicht so viel Platz darunter ist und die Stecker nehmen einiges an Platz weg. Es seiden es wird die hohe Abdeckung dazu gekauft, dann ist auch mehr Platz darunter.


----------



## CoLuxe (3. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Ja das stimmt. Wobei ich das mit nem Schraubendreher durch das Lüftergitter ganz gut hingeschoben bekomme habe.
Also mit ein bisschen Frickelei geht das.


----------



## elmobank (3. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Ah, okay - gerade gesehen, das der Regelbereich von 200 schon anfängt - da sollten die wirklich unhörbar sein .... 
Meinst ja die hier: Arctic P14 PWM PST Luefter, schwarz - 140mm
Ist bei denen auch kein PWM-Störgeräusch zu hören - fast nicht vorstellbar bei dem Preis? 

Aber einen Splitter benötige ich doch trotzdem, wenn ich nur einen Anschluss habe, aber alle 9Stk regeln möchte, oder?
Also entweder das Kabel, was IICARUS vorschlägt, oder etwas vergeleichbares wie Aquacomputer SPLITTY9 Splitter fuer bis zu 9 Luefter oder aquabus-Geraete | Luefterzubehoer | Luftkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## CoLuxe (3. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



elmobank schrieb:


> Ah, okay - gerade gesehen, das der Regelbereich von 200 schon anfängt - da sollten die wirklich unhörbar sein ....
> Meinst ja die hier: Arctic P14 PWM PST Luefter, schwarz - 140mm
> Ist bei denen auch kein PWM-Störgeräusch zu hören - fast nicht vorstellbar bei dem Preis?
> 
> ...



Ja die sind verdammt günstig für das was sie bieten.

Nö, wie gesagt an jedem Lüfter sind Stecker und Buchse dran. An jedem Lüfter ist quasi ein Y Kabel fest montiert, wenn du die PST Variante kaufst.


----------



## elmobank (3. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Ja die sind verdammt günstig für das was sie bieten.
> 
> Nö, wie gesagt an jedem Lüfter sind Stecker und Buchse dran. An jedem Lüfter ist quasi ein Y Kabel fest montiert, wenn du die PST Variante kaufst.



Ach, gar nicht gesehen 
Und das klappt dann problemlos mit dem Ansteuern?
Wie sieht das dann Platztechnisch unter der Abdeckung des Mo-Ra aus, krieg ich da ein paar Probleme, oder sollte das klappen - bzw. sollte ich aus Vorsicht zu der Größren Abdeckung greifen?


----------



## CoLuxe (3. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



elmobank schrieb:


> Ach, gar nicht gesehen
> Und das klappt dann problemlos mit dem Ansteuern?



Klappt wunderbar ohne irgendwelche Probleme.



elmobank schrieb:


> Wie sieht das dann Platztechnisch unter der Abdeckung des Mo-Ra aus, krieg ich da ein paar Probleme, oder sollte das klappen - bzw. sollte ich aus Vorsicht zu der Größren Abdeckung greifen?





CoLuxe schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt. Wobei ich das mit nem Schraubendreher durch das Lüftergitter ganz gut hingeschoben bekomme habe.
> Also mit ein bisschen Frickelei geht das.


----------



## elmobank (3. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Ah, sehe auch gerade, das ich eh die High-Version nehmen muss, da die 140er etwas höher sind: Maße: 140 x 140 x 27 mm
Damit sollte ich das Problem erledigt haben 
Dann muss ich mir wohl noch andere Schrauben holen, da die beileigenden ja nur für die 25mm hohe Lüfter gerechnet sind.


----------



## elmobank (3. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Habe sogar nen Test bei hardwareluxx gefunden zu den Lüftern, im Vergleich zur anderen u.a. Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM.
Nimmt sich bei Verwendung eines Radiators nicht mehr all zu viel... und so schnell sollten die ja nie drehen - also nicht annährend an die 1000rpm kommen
mit dem 420er .... aber das wird sich dann eh zeigen müssen xD

Gibt es eigentlich einen Staubfilter für den Mo-Ra - nur so interessehalber? xD

Dem Mo-Ra sollen Schraube mit einer Länge von 30mm beiliegen - sollten die dann nicht auch für die 27mm Lüfter reichen, oder ist es die Gesamtlänge inkl. Kopf,
die damit gemeint ist? weil dann würden die wohl zu Kurz sein..der Warenkorb sähe dann so aus:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning GermanyWarenkorb | Caseking

Noch vergessen:
Wasserkuehlung Kuehlfluessigkeit Double Protect Ultra | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusaetze | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Und dazu müsste ich dann noch - am Besten direkt bei Watercool
https://sage-shop.com/epages/Waterc...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/25121
https://sage-shop.com/epages/Waterc...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/22200
https://sage-shop.com/epages/Waterc...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/22157

direkt bestellen - um eine schnelle Lieferung zu erhalten.
Habe ich da irgendwas vergessen...? Evtl. noch ein paar Fittings, wenn ich pech habe...?


----------



## SpatteL (3. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



elmobank schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Staubfilter für den Mo-Ra - nur so interessehalber? xD


Da gab es vor einiger Zeit eine Sammelbestellung im Luxx für Spezialanfertigungen.
Sammelbestellung DEMCiflex Filter für Watercool MoRa (360/420)
So  weit ich das mitbekommen habe, haben einige den Filter aber nach kurzer  Zeit wieder abgenommen, da er die Kühlleistung wohl doch erheblich  beeinträchtigt hat.
Musst du dir mal die letzten paar Seiten des Threads anschauen und ggf. da mal nachfragen, ob noch jemand einen abzugeben hat.


----------



## elmobank (3. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Da gab es vor einiger Zeit eine Sammelbestellung im Luxx für Spezialanfertigungen.
> Sammelbestellung DEMCiflex Filter für Watercool MoRa (360/420)
> So  weit ich das mitbekommen habe, haben einige den Filter aber nach kurzer  Zeit wieder abgenommen, da er die Kühlleistung wohl doch erheblich  beeinträchtigt hat.
> Musst du dir mal die letzten paar Seiten des Threads anschauen und ggf. da mal nachfragen, ob noch jemand einen abzugeben hat.



Oh.... stimmt, das ist ja übel, wenn es bis zu 5°C sind...
Also wohl eher keine Option, dann würde man ja die Vorteile des Mo-Ra verlieren...
Das o.g. Kühlmittel sollte ja das der Wahl sein, oder?


----------



## CoLuxe (3. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



elmobank schrieb:


> Habe sogar nen Test bei hardwareluxx gefunden zu den Lüftern, im Vergleich zur anderen u.a. Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM.
> Nimmt sich bei Verwendung eines Radiators nicht mehr all zu viel... und so schnell sollten die ja nie drehen - also nicht annährend an die 1000rpm kommen
> mit dem 420er .... aber das wird sich dann eh zeigen müssen xD
> 
> ...



Musst du ausprobieren. Bei mir war noch Luft mit den P12, aber die sind 2 mm dünner. Kann passen, kann aber auch nicht passen.



elmobank schrieb:


> Noch vergessen:
> Wasserkuehlung Kuehlfluessigkeit Double Protect Ultra | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusaetze | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany



Bestell das DP Ultra doch bei Caseking mit^^



elmobank schrieb:


> Und dazu müsste ich dann noch - am Besten direkt bei Watercool
> https://sage-shop.com/epages/Waterc...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/25121
> https://sage-shop.com/epages/Waterc...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/22200
> https://sage-shop.com/epages/Waterc...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/22157
> ...


Die Pro Variante ermöglicht im Gegensatz zur LT nur eine Doppelbestückung der Lüfter. Da du das nicht vor hast, kannst du die LT Variante nehmen. Wenn du später doch auf die Doppelbestückung gehen willst, kannst du einfach das Upgrade-Kit nachkaufen.
Es passen die ganz normalen G1/4 Fittinge. Wenn du also 2 übrig hast, brauchst du keine mehr (Ansonsten siehe unten -> Schnellkupplung/Kugelhahn)

An eine Sache hast du nicht gedacht: Wie kommen die Schläuche aus deinem PC raus?
Hier würde ich noch eine Slotblende kaufen: 
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50601

Außerdem sind Schnellkupplungen bzw. Kugelhähne von Vorteil, damit du den Mo-Ra vom System trennen kannst, ohne das Wasser ablassen zu müssen.
Empfehlenswert sind die Schnellkupplungen (du brauchst 2x Male, 2x Female):
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...ies/"Anschlüsse / Schläuche"/Schnellverbinder

Oder, wenn dir das zu teuer ist, kannst du dir 4 Kugelhähne (Bei Aquacomputer gibts günstige, sind aber optisch evtl. nicht ansprechend) mit 2 Doppelnippeln kaufen.

Edit: Eine Slotblende & Schnellkupplung hattest du in deinem ersten Post schon erwähnt. Generell höre ich aber immerwieder das nur die Koolance QD3 wirklich zu empfehlen sind.
Bei den Slotblenden ist es egal, meine genannte kannst du halt bei Watercool mitbestellen.


----------



## elmobank (3. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Ne Slotblende sollte im Warenkorb von aquatuning drin sein, ist sogar eine mit Kabeldurchführungsmöglichkeit für den Lüfteranschluss.

Die Schnellkupplungen werde ich mal im Auge behalten, vorallem da ich dann bei denen kein Fitting brauche, obwohl es vom Preis her fast egal ist. Nur für den Schlauch 13/10mm ist die eine Sorte nicht auf Lager...

Das mit der Pro und LT Variante hatte ich schon gesehen, nur gibt es den stainless steel als 420er nur in der Pro Variante...
Sonst hätte ich die Lt gewählt.... mal schauen, evtl. nehme ich doch ne andere Farbkombi...

Danke nochmal für den Hinweis xD


----------



## elmobank (4. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Ich habe noch einmal die Foren gewälzt und dabei einige Meldungen gefunden, die von Ausfällen der P14 Lüfter berichten... also klackern der Lager...
Werde dann nun doch auf die Noctua NF-A14 FLX gehen, nicht das ich sonst doppelt kaufen muss...
Wie sieht das bei denen mit dem Platzangebot unter der normalen Abdeckung des Mo-Ra aus, ist dort genug Platz um alle Kabel unter zu bringen, oder sollte ich dann doch bei der High Version bleiben?
Als Mo-Ra wirds der weiße 420 in Lt.


----------



## CoLuxe (4. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Okay, meine laufen bisher ohne Probleme.



Ich habs hinbekommen.



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt. Wobei ich das mit nem Schraubendreher durch das Lüftergitter ganz gut hingeschoben bekomme habe.
> Also mit ein bisschen Frickelei geht das.


----------



## elmobank (12. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Ist gerade sehr viel los auf der Arbeit, deswegen komme ich aktuell nicht dazu, das WaKü-Projekt weiter voran zu treiben...
Aber zum Monatsende kündigt sich mein Urlaub an und dann wird das Projekt auch in der Hardware angegangen.

Was sich jetzt bur noch als Frage bei mir stellt, dass ist, wie ich am Besten dann die Durchführung der Slotblende anbinde....da ich von unten aus dem 480er Radiator komme, müsste ich entweder per 90° oder 45° Winkel drangehen...?
Als Abgang zum Mo-Ra müsste ich dann wohl das selbe machen, oder?
Vom Mo-Ra zur Slotblende und von Slotblende zum GPU-Kühler auch...?
Weil ich dann noch weitere Fittinge einplanen muss xD

Jemand da nen guten Tipp für mich?

Noch ne ganz andere Idee wäre ja auch das AGB an den Mo-Ra zu hängen, mit der Pumpe... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht und kann davon berichten, buw. Bilder posten?


----------



## IICARUS (12. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



elmobank schrieb:


> Noch ne ganz andere Idee wäre ja auch das AGB an den Mo-Ra zu hängen, mit der Pumpe... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht und kann davon berichten, buw. Bilder posten?


Geht auch, habe ich schon mal gesehen.

Und beim Rest musst halt schauen wie alles besser verbaut werden kann.
Ohne ein Bild oder Skizze fällt mir schwer mehr dazu zu sagen und oft sieht man das ganze auch besser wenn Schlauch/Hardtube verbaut wird was besser ist oder besser aussieht.

Bei mir habe ich nichts durch die Slotbende geführt, da ich ein Lochblech habe und hier nur ein paar Streben durchtrennen musste um ein Schottanschluss anbringen zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir geht es oben nach dem Prozessor raus und unten wieder vor der Grafikkarte rein.
Die Schläuche am Gehäuse sind so lang das ich sie wieder ineinander zusammenstecken kann. So kann ich nach einem Umbau nur den Rechner ohne den Mora angeschlossen zu haben befüllen und entlüften. Der Mora ist dann in so einem Fall bereits vor befüllt.


----------



## CoLuxe (12. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

So schaut das bei mir aus mit Slotblende aus. Vielleicht bringt dir das was:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den Mo-Ra gibts auch entsprechende Halterungen für die Heatkiller Tubes. Kann man sich bestimmt alles hinbasteln.


----------



## IICARUS (13. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Mir ist nicht ganz klar was du da dran machen möchtest, was ich nur so sehe sind die zwei Kugelhähne die nicht nötig gewesen wären. Denn Schnellkupplungen schließen beim Lösen auch sofort, so das kein Kugelhahn zum schließen des Loops notwendig sind. Bei mir als Beispiel muss ich nur die Schnellkupplung trennen und dabei halte ich nur ein Küchenrollenpapier darunter da immer 1-2 kleine Tropfen mit raus kommen können.

Die Schnellverschlüsse haben einen Rückschlagventil was sofort beim trennen schließt und so auch nichts raus kommt.

Ansonsten gibt es unter Zubehör zum Mora auch solche Halterplatten zu kaufen.


----------



## elmobank (13. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Okay, das hört sih schon mal alles sehr gut an

Mein Bruder kam nur auf die Idee mit dem AGB+Pumpe am Mo-Ra, würds aber wohl doch lieber im Case belassen, weil ich im Enthoo Primo eh genug Platz dafür habe.
Der Mo-Ra und der PC stehen bei mir auf einer Höhe, so muss ich schauen, dass sich die Schläuche bei mir nicht abknicken, wenn ich die auf den Boden lege um das Gewicht
der Schnellkupplungen dort zu haben - werde das wohl auf jedenfall mit Knickschutzfedern versehen müssen.

Die Anschlüsse sind beim Mo-Ra frei wählbar, oder sind In und Out jeweils gekennzeichnet?

Stehen wird der auf jedenfall neben meinem Case und die Luft von diesem weg drücken - so war der Plan bis jetzt - oder ich brauche etwas Wind und stell den neben meinen Monitor 
Plane also schon mal 4x 45°-Winkel ein beim Kauf - vom Mo-Ra wird dann das Wasser in die GPU fließen - um die Temps dort zu begutachten, plane ich auf dem Eingang der GPU noch einen
Temperaturfühler zu installieren - auch zwecks Regelung über die Aquaero müsste das dann etwas besser sein, da der Mo-Ra garantiert die meiste Wärme abgibt - egal ob die Lüfter nun drehen oder nicht...


----------



## CoLuxe (13. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

@IICARUS

Die Bilder gingen bezüglich der Fittinge & Slotblende ab den @TE. Ich will gar nichts verändern.

Ganz einfach: Geld. Diese 4 Kugelhähne haben mich so viel gekostet wie ein Teil der Koolance Schnellkupplungen^^

@elmobank
Das ist im Prinzip egal.
Wenn du aber unten reingehst, dürftest du die Luft schneller rausbekommen, da du nicht gegen diese arbeitest (Luft leichter als Wasser -> steigt nach oben).


----------



## elmobank (13. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Das mit den Kugelhähnen kann man ja auch machen - ist kostengünstiger als die Schnellkupplungen, dafür nicht so effektive - aber erfüllt seinen
Zweck 
Werde auf jedenfall auf Schnellverbinder setzen - wohl die Eiszapfen von alphacool, da die Koolance aktuell eher nicht so verfügbar sind - muss
ich zwar FIttings dazu kaufen, trotzdem immer noch günstiger

Überlege noch, ob ich nen Filter einbauen sollte in den Kreislauf, oder es doch lasse...
Wenn ich nur Dest.-Wasser einsetze, dann sollte ja nichts mehr passieren...

Wie überprüft ihr eigentlich eure Kühler auf Dichtigkeit, wenn die mal aufgemacht und gereinigt wurden?


----------



## IICARUS (13. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Bei mir habe ich ein Filter verbaut, aber der würde nur größere Schmutzpartikel aufhalten und so kann halt nichts in Kühler oder Pumpe gelangen. Nach fast drei Jahren war aber im Filter nichts drin, der war soweit auch sauber und der Kühler ebenso.

Habe selbst die Eiszapfen seit 3 Jahren verbaut und bin voll zufrieden damit.
Die gab es letztens sogar für ein Spottpreis auf Aquatuning.

@CoLuxe
Verstehe die ganze Konstellation mit diesen Kugelhahn nicht.
Denn zum trennen musst du vier Schlauchende dicht bekommen aber verbaut hast du nur zwei Kugelhähne.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich möchte nichts kritisieren, aber wenn ich meine Schnellkupplungen schnell trenne dann läuft nichts raus und alle vier Schläuche sind noch bis zum Trennpunkt voll mit Kühlflüssigkeit. 



elmobank schrieb:


> Wie überprüft ihr eigentlich eure Kühler auf Dichtigkeit, wenn die mal aufgemacht und gereinigt wurden?


Einfach unter Auge behalten und immer wieder mal mit einem sauberen trockenen Papiertuch dran gehen und schauen ob der Tuch feucht wird. In meinem Fall da ich gelbe Kühlflüssigkeit drin habe ist es noch besser zu sehen.


----------



## elmobank (13. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Okay....

Gibt ja auch nen Kit zum Prüfen der Dichtigkeit... aber so gehts es natürlich auch.

Als Filter habe ich 
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50346
ins Auge gefasst...


----------



## CoLuxe (13. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



IICARUS schrieb:


> @CoLuxe
> Verstehe die ganze Konstellation mit diesen Kugelhahn nicht.
> Denn zum trennen musst du vier Schlauchende dicht bekommen aber verbaut hast du nur zwei Kugelhähne.
> 
> ...



Da sind doch vier^^ Die ersten beiden sieht man wunderbar, dann kommen pro Schlauch ein Doppelnippel und dann am Rand vom Bild die die anderen zwei 
Mein Problem mit Schnellkupplungen ist auch nur der Preis, nicht deren Funktion^^


----------



## IICARUS (13. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

aSO... ich nix wissen... 

Ein Kugelhahn kostet aber auch 10 Euro und für 25 Euro bekommt normalerweise auch eine Schnellkupplung, auch wenn diese nicht von Koolance ist. Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G1/4 IG - Chrome | Schnellkupplungen | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Gibt es sogar momentan zum gutem günstigem Preis: Alphacool Eiszapfen HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G3/8 IG mit Reduzierer G1/4 - Chrome | Schnellkupplungen | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## CoLuxe (13. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Habe die günstigen, die es für 4,50 bei Aquacomputer gibt  Von Alphacool habe ich gar nichts, dementsprechend hatte ich auch die Schnellkupplungen von denen nicht aufm Schirm.
Vllt. wechsel ich, wenn ich mir doch noch Barrow Fittinge zu lege. Aktuell bin ich aber happy.

Die Kugelhähne haben zu dem den Vorteil, dass ich nirgendwo nen Ablasshahn brauche^^


----------



## IICARUS (13. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Habe auch schon direkt an der Schnellkupplung abgelassen. Hierzu habe ich einfach ein Gefäß unter einer getrennten Schnellkupplung gestellt und dann nur die Schnellkupplung von der Tülle abgeschraubt.

Selbst habe ich die Schnellkupplung mit dem Reduzierer Stück verbaut.
Habe ich damals im neuwertigem Zustand von privat für nur 25 Euro bekommen.


----------



## elmobank (13. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe auch schon direkt an der Schnellkupplung abgelassen. Hierzu habe ich einfach ein Gefäß unter einer getrennten Schnellkupplung gestellt und dann nur die Schnellkupplung von der Tülle abgeschraubt.
> 
> Selbst habe ich die Schnellkupplung mit dem Reduzierer Stück verbaut.
> Habe ich damals im neuwertigem Zustand von privat für nur 25 Euro bekommen.



Der Preis hat schon was, nur mit den Reduzierern tue ich mich etwas schwer, da es noch eine weitere Dichtung ist, die potenziell undicht sein könnte...
Werde da wohl den Preis in den Hintergrund stellen für das 2er Pack dann
Die Koolance wäre sogar noch besser, da hier der Fitting gleich fest verbaut ist, aber sind aktuell schwer zu bekommen und der Durchfluss soll bei denen
deutlich geringer als bei den Eiszapfen sein....
Was sagt ihr zu dem Filter?


----------



## IICARUS (14. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Wie bereits geschrieben habe ich diese Schnellkupplungen schon fast drei Jahre im Einsatz. Habe keinerlei Probleme und würde sie mir jeder Zeit erneut kaufen. In einem Loop sind so viele Dichtungen, da kann man sich keine Gedanken über einzelne machen. In der Regel bilden besonders diese Dichtungen wo keine beweglichen Bauteile dran sind keine Probleme. Deine sorge dazu finde ich daher unbegründet und Koolance finde ist zwar auch sehr gut, aber die von Alphacool tun es auch sehr gut.

Der Filter scheint mir gut zu sein, ich habe sogar einen einfachen von ALC verbaut der nur ein Sieb beinhaltet.


----------



## elmobank (14. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Ich finde es nur immer schade, dass es keine wirklichen Tests zu den Filtern gibt, wie stark der Durchfluss beeinträchtigt wird...

Den Mo-Ra sollte ich dann nach dem Erhalt garantiert auch nochmal ordentlich durchspülen, oder?
Würde den Filter dann wohl hinter dem Mo-Ra platzieren aber vor der Kopplung, sodass die Kühler dann immer sauber bleiben sollten...


----------



## IICARUS (14. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Wo du den Filter verbaust ist egal, da es immer ein Kreislauf ist und das Kühlwasser immer durch den Filter muss.

In meinem Fall tut der Filter nur minimal den Durchfluss beeinflussen. Zumindest habe ich so schon mit minimaler Drehzahl der Pumpe 84 l/h. Mein Filter haben ich nach der Pumpe und vor meinem ersten internen Radiator verbaut. Dieser Schlauch befindet sich auch auf der Rückseite des Gehäuse und ist von vorne nicht sichtbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe mein Mora mit der Dusche durchgespült und dann mit destiliertes Wasser nachgespült.
In meinem Fall war der sehr sauber und ich habe keine Verunreinigung ersehen können. In der Regel sind sie auch recht sauber, zumindest was auch andere User dazu bereits berichtet haben.


----------



## brooker (14. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

... verbauen den Filter dort wo er sich gut installieren lässt. Beachte, ob es eine bestimmte Position/Lagenvorschrift gibt. Ab und zu musst du auch ran.
Watercool Produkte direkt aus der Fertigung, nichts gebrauchtes oder B-Ware, ist in der Regel sehr sauber. Durchspülen mit warmen Wasser reicht.
 Ich hatte bisher in den Radies keine Verunreinigungen. War alles sehr sauber  -so als wenn man es sofort einbauen könnte.


----------



## elmobank (16. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Ich habe jetzt noch eine kleine Frage....

Wenn ich wirklich zu den Tygonschläuchen mit 13/10 greife, dann haben die ja einen minimalen geringeren Innen- und Außendurchmesser 12,7/9,5 - in wie weit macht sich das bei
den Anschraubtüllen 13/10 bemerkbar? Es könnte ja sein, dass die Überwurfschraube nicht mehr richtig greift - hattet ihr da Probleme mit?

Habe da noch etwas gefunden, könnte das Verschlauchen etwas besser gestalten:

PHANTEKS Glacier D140 Distro Plate - Acryl, verspiegel…


----------



## DaPopCOH (26. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

ob das passt kommt auf dein gehäuse an. du brauchst an der rückseite platz für nen  140mm lüfter dann sollte es gehen.
ich persönlich fand die positionierung der distro plate an der gehäuse rückseite aber unpraktisch.
srry falls ichs überlesen hab aber was für ein gehäuse hast du?
dann passt vllt davon was:
Distributionsplatten

finde ich praktischer von der positionierung her und sieht dann auch aufgeräumter aus (auch wenn das natürlich geschmackssache ist).


----------



## elmobank (27. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Ich bin Besitzer eines Phanteks Enthoo Primo in weiß, deswegen würde die Distro gut passen.
Mit den Spanningswandlern auf meinem Board werde ich eh keine Probleme bekommen, was die Temps angeht, ist das Z390 Aorus Xtreme, die werden nicht über 45°C, trotz sehr geringem Luftstrom...
Von der Positionierung her, würden die Platten, da die direkt an die anderen Gehäuse angepasst wurden, leider nicht wirklich bei mir passen...

Problem ist nur, dass irgendwie jetzt auf einmal alle auf diese Distro Plate gekommen sind und die nun nirgendwo mehr verfügbar ist - auf Nachfrage heißt es nur "bestellt ohne Liefertermin"...


----------



## elmobank (28. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Was jetzt nur meine Bedenken sind, das ist, dass meine ddc310 evtl. doch etwas zu schwach sein könnte, wenn ich über die Distro Plate gehe und dann noch halt noch nen Filter und mehr Winkel drin habe....

Bin jetzt am überlegen, die Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755 - Single Edition | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany  als Nachfolger von meiner zu nehmen, oder als alternative:
Aquacomputer D5 Next RGB | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
EK Water Blocks EK-XTOP Revo D5 RGB PWM - Acryl (inkl.…

Jemand ne Empfehlung für den Loop bestehend aus 2x480mm Radiator, Filter, Distro Plate, Mo-Ra, GPU und CPU inkl. 2 Schnellkupplungen?


----------



## CoLuxe (28. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Die Alphacool ist meines Wissens (unbedingt nochmal nachschauen!) keine echte D5, nimm daher die Aquacomputer.
Da du aber nen Aquaero hast, verzichte auf die Next und nimm eine normale D5. Hat keinen Mehrwert.


----------



## elmobank (28. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Mhhhh - okay, ich gehe das Risiko ein und schaue, was meine DDC310 doch noch leistet und vor allem, wie stark die verunreinigt ist...

Geld kann ich dann ja zur Not immer noch für eine neue Pumpe ausgeben 

Sry, wenn ich durch meine Nachfragen etwas "nerve" und sich das Ganze wiederholt - mag eigentlich nur das System nicht 10x anfassen und neu basteln

Als Schlauch peile ich doch aktuell den Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 13/10mm (3/8"ID) Ultra Clear 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" (BPA free) | Schlaeuche | Schlaeuche | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
oder Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 13/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Blue 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" | Schlaeuche | Schlaeuche | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany an - scheint ja relative gut zu sein und ohne
diverse Weichmacher...
Farbe bin ich noch am überlegen, ob Blau oder doch klar...


----------



## CoLuxe (29. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Das Thema Schläuche hatten wir doch schon? [emoji848]
Die Masterkleer sollen was Weichmacher betrifft die absolute Katastrophe sein.
Wenn es klar sein soll -> Mayhems Ultra Clear.
Wenn Schwarz in Ordnung ist -> EK ZMT oder Tygon Norprene.


----------



## IICARUS (29. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Wenn es dursichtig mit wenig Weichmacher sein soll dann nimm lieber diesen hier: Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 13/10 mm - 1m
Habe ich bei mir seit 3 Jahren verbaut und ich hatte nach knapp 2 Jahren kein Weichmacher was sich im Kühler vom Prozessor abgesetzt hatte.

Gibt es auch hier zu kaufen: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50300

Ansonsten würde ich auch das selbe wie @CoLuxe empfehlen.


----------



## elmobank (29. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Ja, das Thema hatten wir schon zur genüge, wiederholt sich aber leider trotzdem ab und zu....
Die Materkleer werden irgendwie immer wieder empfohlen und die klaren sollen wohl auch ohne
Weichmacher sein - laut Beschreibung...
Was mir hier so etwas fehlt, das sind Tests, was die Biegeradien angeht, die möglich sind, mit den Schläuchen...
Ansonsten kommt dieses Mal wirklich nur Destilliertes Wasser in den Kreislauf und nix anderes, damit mir so etwas
nicht wieder passiert....

Wie sah das bei euch mit evtl. verfärben der Schläuche aus über die Zeit?



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wenn es dursichtig mit wenig Weichmacher sein soll dann nimm lieber diesen hier: Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 13/10 mm - 1m
> Habe ich bei mir seit 3 Jahren verbaut und ich hatte nach knapp 2 Jahren kein Weichmacher was sich im Kühler vom Prozessor abgesetzt hatte.
> 
> Gibt es auch hier zu kaufen: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50300



Den habe ich jetzt auch bestellt...
Insgesamt ist nun alles auf dem Weg, die Distro Plate ist auch auf dem Weg aus UK, sonst war die nirgends mehr verfügbar und selbst die war die letzte...

Als Lüfter werde ich die Noctua A14 Flx nehmen, gibts im 10er Bundle etwas günstiger, werde in dem Zuge noch meine Frontlüfter im Gehäuse austauschen.
Pumpe habe ich jetzt doch erst einmal weg gelassen.

Sobald alles da ist, gibt es nen kleines Update, wenn ich dann richtig anfange zu basteln, gibts auch Bilder dazu...
Bin echt gespannt, wie die Pumpe und der GPU-Kühler von Innen aussehen...

Die Verschlauchung wird auch interessant werden... werde versuchen den Filter vor der Distro Plate zu verbauen, sodass sich hier nichts drin sammeln kann.
Also geplant wäre:
AGB -> Pumpe -> 480er Radi Boden -> Filter -> Distro -> Durchführung -> Schnellkupplung -> Mo-Ra -> Schnellkupplung -> Durchführung -> Distro 2te -> GPU -> CPU -> 480er Radi Top -> AGB


----------



## IICARUS (29. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Bei mir hatte ich zwei Jahre von Aqua Computer das DP Ultra in Gelb drin.
Bei mir hat sich nichts verfärbt und ich konnte jederzeit Schläuche und andere Bauteile Rückstands reinigen. 

Denke das es auch vom Farbstoff sehr stark abhängt.
Mittlerweile habe ich aber auch nur destiliertes Wasser drin.

Der Durchfluss hat sich sogar mit destiliertes Wasser um etwa 10 l/h erhöht.

Mir ist auch nur bekannt das der Masterkleer sehr viel Weichmache enthalten haben soll und der sich sogar sehr schnell lösen soll. Nach meiner Meinung gibt es keine durchsichtige Schläuche die kein Weichmacher enthalten, denn der Weichmacher mach sie ja geschmeidiger und biegbar. Denn die schwarzen Weichmacherfrei Schläuche sollen auch etwas steifer sein.

Vom biege Grand komme ich mit 16/10 Schläuche sehr gut hin.
Da knickt auch dann nichts ab. Habe da mal ein Bild von gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richu006 (29. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Der Durchfluss hat sich sogar mit destiliertes Wasser um etwa 10 l/h erhöht.



Das liegt daran, dass DP Ultra eine relativ dickflüssige Viskosität besitzt im Vergleich zu Wasser...
Man merkt es bereits wenn man es anfasst... DP Ultra fühlt sich bisschen an wie ein öl...
Die Pumpen haben das sicher ganz gerne, die Schmiereigenschaften von DP Ultra sind dadurch etwas besser als bei reinem Wasser.
(Wobei ich niemals behaupten würde, dass Wasser nicht reichen würde!)

Ich nutze jetzt seit gut 2 Jahren DP Ultra (klar)... und bis jetzt gibts keine Durchfluss minderung oder Verfärbung oder sonst was...
Vorher hatte ich 1 monat Alphacool CKC... das begann nach 14 Tagen schon zu flocken...


----------



## brooker (29. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wenn es dursichtig mit wenig Weichmacher sein soll dann nimm lieber diesen hier: Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 13/10 mm - 1m
> Habe ich bei mir seit 3 Jahren verbaut und ich hatte nach knapp 2 Jahren kein Weichmacher was sich im Kühler vom Prozessor abgesetzt hatte.
> 
> Gibt es auch hier zu kaufen: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50300
> ...



... aufpassen mit Empfehlungen. Entscheidet für die "Ausspülung" des Weichmachers ist u.a. die Temperatur des Kühlmediums. Wenn den Wasser max 35 Grad hat passt es. Hat es aber 40 und mehr Grad kommt der Weichmacher auch zu Besuch. Nur als freundlich gemeinter Hinweis.


----------



## elmobank (29. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



brooker schrieb:


> ... aufpassen mit Empfehlungen. Entscheidet für die "Ausspülung" des Weichmachers ist u.a. die Temperatur des Kühlmediums. Wenn den Wasser max 35 Grad hat passt es. Hat es aber 40 und mehr Grad kommt der Weichmacher auch zu Besuch. Nur als freundlich gemeinter Hinweis.



Ah, das ist auch ein guter Hinweis...

Aber mit dem Mo-Ra3 420 und 2x 480mm Radis intern, sollte ich in den Bereich nicht mehr vordringen, oder?
Zumindest, wenn ich die Zieltemperatur von 35°C im Kühlmedium anstrebe...?
Auf dem CPU Blockauslass sitzt ein Temperaturfühler, nach dem ersten 480er Radiator ist ebenso ein und ich wollte einen auf den Einlass des GPU-Kühlers setzen, damit sollte ich einen brauchbaren Überblick im Bezug auf die Kühlwassertemperatur bekommen...?
Aktuell geht mein Kühlwasser unter Last in BF V nach 2h auf maximal 43°C, wegen der Temperaturen unter dem Dach, normalerweise liegen die sonst bei 37 bis 38°C.


----------



## brooker (29. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

... das kommt darauf an wie warm die Umgebungsluft ist, wie groß das Zimmer ist, Zu- und Abluft vorhanden ist und wie lange du dann mit dem System arbeitest. Solange du konstant 23-25 Grad im Zimmer hast sollten die 35  Grad beim Kühlmedium möglich sein. Gehts gen 30 Grad Umluft, kann es schon eng werden.
Zur Übersicht verbauen ich im Regelfall einen Sensor im AGB und noch der größten Wärmequelle.


----------



## elmobank (29. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



brooker schrieb:


> ...einen Sensor im AGB und noch der größten Wärmequelle.



Das wären ja wirklich einige...
Theoretisch müsste doch nach allen Wärmequellen, hier nach der CPU, und vor der ersten Wärmequelle, hier vor der GPU, komplett ausreichend sein, oder irre ich mich da?
Habe dann aber hier eh 3 Sensoren liegen, dann würde ich den dritten einfach auf den Auslass des AGB schrauben, dann sollte das passen, oder?



brooker schrieb:


> ... das kommt darauf an wie warm die Umgebungsluft ist, wie groß das Zimmer ist, Zu- und Abluft vorhanden ist und wie lange du dann mit dem System arbeitest. Solange du konstant 23-25 Grad im Zimmer hast sollten die 35  Grad beim Kühlmedium möglich sein. Gehts gen 30 Grad Umluft, kann es schon eng werden.



Aktuell liegt die Raumtemperatur um die 27°C und ich habe ein verdrecktes System, was evtl. die Kühlleistung stark beeinträchtigt...


----------



## IICARUS (29. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



brooker schrieb:


> ... aufpassen mit Empfehlungen. Entscheidet für die "Ausspülung" des Weichmachers ist u.a. die Temperatur des Kühlmediums. Wenn den Wasser max 35 Grad hat passt es. Hat es aber 40 und mehr Grad kommt der Weichmacher auch zu Besuch. Nur als freundlich gemeinter Hinweis.


Das ist auch bei mir der Fall, da ich selbst jetzt im Hochsommer nicht über 33°C gekommen bin. Normalerweise komme ich mit einer Raumtemperatur von 22-24°C maximal auf nur 30°C (Last).

Muss dazu sagen das ich nur einmal mein Loop mit destiliertes Wasser durchspülen wollte.
Das zweite Bild was ich oben mit eingestellt habe ist daher noch aktuell, da ich beim ablassen nicht komplett alles raus bekommen habe. Dadurch ist noch etwa DP Ultra in Gelb noch mit vorhanden. Aber sehr stark verdünnt da ich gut 1,5 Liter +/- destiliertes Wasser nachfüllen musste und ich etwa 2-2,2 Liter insgesamt an Kühlflüssigkeit drin habe.

Bei mir habe ich auch 3 Sensoren verbaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sensor 1 sitzt nach der Pumpe/AGB und das Kühlwasser ist noch von der Grafikkarte vorgewärmt.
Sensor 2 sitzt nach dem Prozessor, wurde aber bereits durch die zwei intern verbauten Radiatoren zuvor etwas runter gekühlt.
Sensor 3 sitzt vor der Grafikkarte und bekommt die vorgekühlte Kühlflüssigkeit vom Mora ab.

Jeder Sensor zeigt eine andere Temperatur an.
Diese ist ganz davon abhängig ob der Prozessor und die Grafikkarte belastet werden oder nur der Prozessor.
Der Unterschied ist aber nicht groß und macht vielleicht ein Delta von etwa 1 Grad aus.

In diesem Sinn ist es im Grunde auch egal wo der Sensor sitzt oder welcher Sensor zur Regelung der Lüfter genommen wird. Es reicht auch aus das nur ein Sensor verbaut wird. In meinem Fall war es nur reine Spielerei um den Temperaturunterschied zwischen Mora Einlass und Auslass messen zu können. Diente aber nur der Neugierde und hat keinerlei Funktionelle Bedeutung.


----------



## brooker (29. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

... mit dem Sensor haben wir uns missverstanden. Ich verbaue nur zwei: AGB und hinter der größten Wärmequelle = GPU. Der GPU Sensor steuert die Lüfter.


----------



## IICARUS (29. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Mit den Sonoren hatte ich dich im Grunde nicht ansprechen wollen, habe nur niedergeschrieben wie es bei mir ist. Mein Zitat zu dir war eher nur auf dem Weichmacher bezogen wo ich dir recht gebe das sich bei mir auch nichts gelöst hat, da ich auch nicht auf 35°C mit meinem Mora komme. Daher kann es gut sein das eine Wassertemperatur die auf 40°C oder mehr kommt mehr Weicher löst.


----------



## brooker (29. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

... ich meinte Elmobank


----------



## elmobank (30. August 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Na, aktuell sitzt der eine Temperaturfühler auf dem Auslass der CPU, während der zweite nach dem Top-Radiator befestigt wurde.
Geregelt wird auf den Sensor auf dem CPU-Auslass.

Da ich mir noch einen dritten Sensor bestellt hatte, würde ich diesen auf dem Einlass des GPU-Kühlers befestigen, somit die kühlste Stelle im Kreislauf, da es nach allen Radiatoren, inkl. Mo-Ra, ist.
Den dritten Sensor könnte ich dann auf dem Auslass des AGB besfestigen, Richtung Pumpe -wäre dann nach dem Top-Radiator.

Bilder hatte ich ja versprochen, hier schon mein ein "kleines":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es kam gestern per DHL Express aus UK an und lag über Nacht auf meiner Terasse, da ich keine Info dazu im Briefkasten hatte... glücklicherweise wurde das Paket wenigstens so abgelegt, das es nicht sofort sichtbar war und nicht durch den Regen durchnässt werden konnte...


----------



## elmobank (1. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Sobald der Mo-Ra und die Noctua A14 flx Lüfter da sind, dann geht es los...
Lüfter sollen morgen kommen, sind insgesamt 13Stk, 10Stk und 3Stk gabs günstiger im Bundle, als einzeln.
Dazu Y-Kabel/Verteiler für die Bestückung auf dem Mo-Ra, hoffe ja, das es nicht so schlimm wird den zu Bestücken...

Dann muss ich nur noch bei der Schlauchdurchführung und der Distro Plate die überflüssigen Späne entfernen und alles durchspülen. Den Mo-Ra würde ich dann wohl nach der Reinigung vorfüllen, dürfte das befüllen des Systems einfacher gestalten.

Die Verteilung der Anschlüsse auf der Distro Plate wird sich dann erst richtig zeigen, wenn die Verschlauchung angesetzt wird, da ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, wie das mit den Radien der Schläuche passt, angedacht wäre als In jeweils den untersten und als Out den höchsten G1/4" zu nehmen, sollte auch für die Entlüftung nicht verkehrt sein.
Angedacht ist folgendermaßen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht noch ne doofe Frage, aber habt ihr in eurem System ein Überdruckventil ähnlich Alphacool Eiszapfen UEberdruckventil G1/4 - Chrome | UEberdruckventil | Zubehoer fuer Behaelter | Ausgleichsbehaelter | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
verbaut?


----------



## brooker (1. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

... nie verwendet. Einfach bei ordentlich durchgewärmten System den AGB mal ablüften und wieder schließen. Das reicht aus.


----------



## elmobank (5. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich Danke noch einmal allen für die sehr vielen und verdammt guten Tipps. Ohne eure Mithilfe hätte das Ganze noch deutlich länger gedauert und wer weiß, ob ich es dann so hinbekommen würde, wie es nun langsam Gestalt annimmt...

Heute habe ich mich um die Reinigung des Mo-Ra, der Distro Plate und der Durchführung inkl. spülen des Schlauches grkümmert.
Nachdem der Mo-Ra gespült wurde - es kam kein Dreck zum Vorschein - habe ich mit den 9 x 140mm Lüftern von Noctua und deren Kabel Tetris gespielt....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschließend, nachdem irgendwie die Blende drauf war, habe ich kurz getestet, ob die Lüfter alle anlaufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bestücken des Mo-Ra hat ca. 2h gedauert, dafür schaut nur noch ein Kabel raus...

Mal schauen, wie es dann weitergeht, je nachdem, wie ich Zeit habe.
Aber ich verspreche weitere Bilder, auch wenn was schief geht und natürlich von den dreckigen Kühlkörpern und den internen Radis...


----------



## elmobank (9. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Hallo,

Ein kurzes Update zur Reinigung der Wasserkühlung, bzw. wohl eher zum Ausbauen von allem...

Nun lief die Wasserkühlung, bzw. die Radiatoren an Ort und Stelle im Case knappe 2 1/2 Jahre, ohne das die Lüfter ordnungsgemäß demontiert und die Radiatoren gereinigt wurden. Wie versprochen ein paar Bilder dazu:

Der obere Radiator:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der seitliche Radiator:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der untere Radiator:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ganze zeigt sich auch in der Front:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das Case leer ist und man nach 3h arbeit alles raus hat und mal etwas sauber gemacht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Bilder folgen noch, auch vom CPU und GPU-Kühler...

Für >2 Jahre geht es eigentlich mit dem Staub, habe immer nur von außen mal mit dem Staubsauger abgesaugt gehabt und beim letzten Hardwaretausch einmal die Lüfter abgesaugt.
Die Luftfilter scheinen auf jedenfall einiges gebracht zu haben.

Aber die Lüfter in Front und Seite werden eh gegen die 140er Noctua ausgetauscht, da die deutlich leiser sind, vor allem die NB e-loops mögen es ja nicht, wenn auf der Ansaugseite direkt etwas davor platziert ist, dann erzeugen die bei höheren Drehzahlen Störgeräusche, die Noctua haben das Problem scheinbar nicht.

Geplant ist auch, die internen Lüfter auf den Radiatoren evtl. bei 700 bis 800rpm zu "sperren" und dann nur noch den Mo-Ra weiter hoch zu regeln... aber mal schauen, wie sich das dann entwickelt, auch werde ich auf die 4fach Verteiler verzichten und mit den Noctua Y Kabeln arbeiten, dann gibts weniger Kabelsalat zu verlegen von der Aquaero her...

Netter Fakt, auf maximaler Drehzahl genehmigen sich die 9x 140 Noctualüfter nicht mal 5Watt laut der Aquaero...


----------



## elmobank (10. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Heute ging es an die Kühlkörper und Pumpe mit AGB...

Das AGB:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach der Reinigung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der CPU-Kühler, der knapp 8 Monate in Betrieb war:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach der Reinigung und dem Zusammenbau




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der GPU-Kühler nach 3Jahren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach der Reinigung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Pumpe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach der Reinigung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Bilder folgen dann vom Zusammenbau und Verschlauchen des Systems.

Das einzige was mir schiefgegangen ist, das ist, dass die Platine der DDC310 ein paar Tropfen Wasser gesehen hat, mal schauen, ob die dann noch anläuft, wenn die komplett trocken ist...


----------



## brooker (11. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

... 15 min Abfönen bei mittlerer Wärmestufe. Und bis morgen früh offen liegen lassen.


----------



## elmobank (12. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



brooker schrieb:


> ... 15 min Abfönen bei mittlerer Wärmestufe. Und bis morgen früh offen liegen lassen.



Kann ich bestätigen, hat geklappt, kurzer Dichtigkeitstest der geöffneten und gereinigten Kühler inklusive - komplett bestanden.
Leider kann ich kein Video direkt hochladen, also gibts keines dazu, sondern nir nen kleines Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fittings und die Radiatoren sind auch gereinigt, hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich der Grind so an der Wandung der Fittings ablagern kann...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den Radiatoren sah es ganz gut aus, der 240er in der Seite war scheinbar der Schmutzfänger, da kam ordentlich was raus...

Den Durchflusssensor musste ich auch zerlegen um das Flügelrad zu reinigen, da war auch einiges dran...

Mal schauen, wie es weitergeht, je nach Zeit...

So, habe mir auch überlegt, auf Grund der Physik, den 45 Dicken 480er Radiator nach oben zu verlegen und den 30 Dicken 480er Radiator nach unten, damit sollten die Lüfter unten die Luft effektiver durch den Radi nach außen befördern können.
Dann werde ich nebenbei auch auf die 4fach Y-Kabel verzichten, da die irgendwie das Tachosignal nicht so gut weitergeleitet haben und erst ab >500rpm auf der Aquaero die Drehzahl anzeigten. Mal schauen, ob das mit den Kabel von Noctua besser klappt und wenn nicht, dann ist es auch egal, dafür hängt kein Kabelbaum mehr im Case rum...

Belegung an der Aquaero wird dann wohl so sein, dass ich auf Fan1 die 2x 480er internen Radis, auf Fan2 die 4x 140er Noctua-Lüfter, auf Fan3 den Mo-Ra und auf Fan4 die Pumpe legen werde.
Die Gehäuselüfter wollte ich trennen von den Radiatoren und schauen, ob ich die überhaupt so stark temperaturgeregelt laufen lassen werde. Auch die internen Radiatoren werde ich wohl nur im Ernstfall auf >800rpm laufen lassen, wäre zumindest die Idee, sodass der Mo-Ra bis evtl. 36°C regelt und erst ab >37 die internen auf Max gehen und zwar instant. Muss sich aber erst zeigen, wie stark die Temperatur durch den Mo-Ra runter geht. 

Insgesamt bin ich immer noch gespannt, wie ich dann die Verschlauchung im Endeffekt legen werde, der Plan ist zwar vorhanden, muss aber auch Umsetzbar sein und das wird sich erst zeigen müssen...


----------



## elmobank (14. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Und das nächste Problem tut sich auf....
Die bestellte Gehäusedurchführung passt nicht zum Enthoo Primo...
Somit werde ich hinten, parallel zum Netzteil, das eine Stückchen vom Gehäuse abschrauben und direkt vom unteren Radiator Richtung Mo-Ra rausgehen und dort auch wieder rein zur Distro Plate...
Nächstes kleines Problem ist, dass die Mountingplate für die Seite nur 2x 120mm fasst und keine 2x 140er - die müssen dann direkt mit der Gehäuseseite verbunden werden - bei den Noctua sollte das durch das Entkopplerset gehen, hoffe ich...

Damit hat sich die Verschlauchung komplett geändert im vorderen Teil, Bilder werden dann folgen, wenn es fertig ist.
Auch wird auf dem unteren Radiator die Lüfter im Pull betrieben werden. Das mindert zwar die Leistung, sollte aber quch bei entsprechender reduzierter Drehzahl ( z.B. 7V ) keine nennenswerten Störgeräusche verursachen...


----------



## elmobank (15. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

So, das System steht nun...

Eine kleine Undichtigkeit hatte ich und war war der eine Bildverschluss nicht komplett dicht, musste ich noch mal nachziehen.

Hier Bilder der Verschlauchung und einsetzen von allem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn alles angeschloss und angesteuert ist, sieht es so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem schnell angelegten Profil komme ich auf einen Verlust von 10L/h für den Mo-Ra und die Schnellkupplungen, ohne Mo-Ra erreiche ich wieder die alten Werte.

Somot wird die Pumpe auf ungefähr 90% laufen und damit 60L/h fördern.
Ein kurzer Test Battlefield V für knapp über 1h liefert aktuell maximal 27°C im Kreislauf...
Das sind mehr als 10°C unterschied zu vorher.

Dafür scheine ich doch noch irgendetwas der Verunreinigung in einem der Radis gehabt zu haben, werde dann in nem halben Jahr das Wasser noch mal vollständig austauschen, dafür werde ich mal wogl noch einmal einen Satz Schnellkupplugen holen, da ich dieses mal den Kugelhahn weg gelassen habe...

Danke auf jedenfall noch einmal für die super Tipps, falls ihr noch irgendwelche Bilder haben mögt, dann schreibt einfach rein.


----------



## paysen (17. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



elmobank schrieb:


> Dafür scheine ich doch noch irgendetwas der Verunreinigung in einem der Radis gehabt zu haben, werde dann in nem halben Jahr das Wasser noch mal vollständig austauschen, dafür werde ich mal wogl noch einmal einen Satz Schnellkupplugen holen, da ich dieses mal den Kugelhahn weg gelassen habe...



Wie hattest du denn den Radiator gesäubert? Ich finde es verdammt schwierig, weil man ja - anders als bei dem CPU Block - nichts sehen kann. Außer die Vorkammern.


----------



## elmobank (18. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



paysen schrieb:


> Wie hattest du denn den Radiator gesäubert? Ich finde es verdammt schwierig, weil man ja - anders als bei dem CPU Block - nichts sehen kann. Außer die Vorkammern.



Habe den Radi einmal mit warmen Wasser aus der Dusche gespült - Schlauch direkt angeschlossen - und dann noch einmal mit Cilit Bang-Lösung  gefüllt und kurz gewartet. Anschließend noch einmal ordentlich
mit warmen Wasser und dann mit destilliertem Wasser hinterher - mehr ist eigentlich nicht möglich.
Werde jetzte erst einmal damit leben müssen, durch den verbauten Filter sollten die Kühlkörper nichts, oder eher weniger sehen als vorher.

Das System wird dann noch einmal komplett mit dest Wasser gespült werden, in ca. 1/2 Jahr...


----------



## brooker (18. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

... manche weichen die Radis über Nacht mit CilliBang befüllt ein. Ob das Not tun kann ich nicht sagen. Bei wertiger Neuware, bspw Watercool, hatte ich selbst nach einer einfachen Spülung mit Wasser keine Reste im System.


----------



## Richu006 (18. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



brooker schrieb:


> ... manche weichen die Radis über Nacht mit CilliBang befüllt ein. Ob das Not tun kann ich nicht sagen. Bei wertiger Neuware, bspw Watercool, hatte ich selbst nach einer einfachen Spülung mit Wasser keine Reste im System.



Einweichen über nacht würde ich nicht machen... zumindedt nicht mit dem orangen cilit bang... sonst hast du am nächsten Tag gar kein Radiator mehr.
Das zeug ist recht agressiv.

Wieso denkst du eigentlich dass du noch was im Kreislauf hast? Inwifern äussert sich das?


----------



## elmobank (19. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



Richu006 schrieb:


> Einweichen über nacht würde ich nicht machen... zumindedt nicht mit dem orangen cilit bang... sonst hast du am nächsten Tag gar kein Radiator mehr.
> Das zeug ist recht agressiv.
> 
> Wieso denkst du eigentlich dass du noch was im Kreislauf hast? Inwifern äussert sich das?



Das ich die Schwebstoffe im AGB gesehen habe und sich etwas an der Wandung wieder abgeschlagen hat...
Die Kühlkörper sollten aber durch den Filter nichts oder zumindest deutlich weniger sehen...
Werde das Wasser zum Tausch so weit wie möglich auslassen und das AGB zerlegen und reinigen, dann ordentlich mit dest. Wasser wieder spülen - überlege das sogar über ne externe Pumpe mit AGB zu tun... ist aber nur so ne Idee.


----------



## ALCAndreas (20. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Öhmm...... ich möchte auch mal etwas dazu sagen.
Es gibt Gründe warum man kein Wasser nimmt und teure Bauteile nicht in die Dusche legt und da durchspült.
Salze, Minealstoffe, Chlor und anderes ist im Wasser, auch stimmt der PH Wert nicht.

Ich lese auch immer wieder Cilit Bang, aber auch das hat mehr mit Wahnsinn als mit guter Pflege zu tun.

CKC wird zum spülen nicht ohne Grund empfohlen und hat sich bewährt.

Bei so mancher Aussage muss man sich schlussendlich fragen wird da auch Leitungswasser mit ein paar Tropfen Lebensmittelfarbe ins System gekippt?
Bitte bitte macht euch Gedanken, überlegt und handelt dann erst.
Nehmt keine aggressiven Mittel und achtet auf den richtigen PH Wert.

Beste Grüße

Andreas / Support ALCAndreas


----------



## elmobank (20. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



ALCAndreas schrieb:


> Ich lese auch immer wieder Cilit Bang, aber auch das hat mehr mit Wahnsinn als mit guter Pflege zu tun.



Wahnsinn zu unterstellen ist jetzt nicht die feine Art - aber ich verstehe den Kontext dazu.

Cilit Bang oder andere Reiniger sind agressive und sollten deswegen 1. nicht Konzentriert und 2. nicht zu lange eingesetzt werden und das auch nur, wenn unbedingt nötig. In meinem Fall habe ich nur das zum Entfetten genutzt und einer
1:1000 Verdünnung und auch nur knappe 30 Sekunden, danach sofort ordentlich mit Wasser gespült, damit keine Reste zurück bleiben. Nach dem Spülen mit normalen Wasser (um den Druck zu erzeugen,
Verunreinigungen und das Reinigungsmittel aus zu spülen, wurde die Radiatoren mit destilliertem Wasser mehrfach nachgespült, sodass hier keine normalen Wasserrückstände vorhanden sind.

Das Hauptproblem ist halt leider, dass man die Radiatoren nicht zerlegen kann - hier könnte man dann ordentlich reinigen - ist aber leider nicht so ohne weiteres möglich, was der Bauform geschuldet ist.



ALCAndreas schrieb:


> Bei so mancher Aussage muss man sich schlussendlich fragen wird da auch  Leitungswasser mit ein paar Tropfen Lebensmittelfarbe ins System  gekippt?
> Bitte bitte macht euch Gedanken, überlegt und handelt dann erst.
> Nehmt keine aggressiven Mittel und achtet auf den richtigen PH Wert.
> 
> ...



Die nächste Unterstellung, die nicht auf Gegenliebe treffen wird - ich selber bin kein Freund von Farbe im Kühlwasser, deswegen habe ich beim ersten System zu
farbigen Schläuchen gegriffen - leider waren die wohl nicht für den Wasserzusatz geeignet und es hat sich dort etwas Weichmacher aus den Schläuchen gelöst und in den Radiatoren und Kühlern abgelagert.
Nebenbei möchte ich nur erwähnen, dass ich keine Reklamation oder Regressansprüche anstrebe, da 1. ist der Wasserzusatz mein Verschulden und 2. läuft das System ohne Probleme - also keine Angst diesbezüglich 

Aber ich kann auch verstehen, dass Sie als Firma, die garantiert auch sehr viel mit RMA zu tun hat, erst einmal von einem falschen oder nicht sachgemäßen Umgang mit Ihren Produkten ausgehen muss,
da man ansonsten sofort alles Umtauschen müsste - egal, ob es nun ein wirklicher Produktionsfehler oder nicht sachgemäßer Umgang war.



ALCAndreas schrieb:


> CKC wird zum spülen nicht ohne Grund empfohlen und hat sich bewährt.



Selbst das beworbene CKC kann dafür sorgen, dass sich das Wasser verfärbt über die Zeit, es gibt dafür genügend berichte im Netz - in wie weit man
diesen GLauben schenken kann steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier - aber es ist verständlich, dass man hier ein eigenes Produkt vorschlägt / bewirbt und das ist ja auch nicht verkehrt.

Alles in Allem werde ich selber nur noch reines destilliertes Wasser nutzen ohne weitere Zusätze (egal, ob CKC, Zitronensäure oder Innovatek Protect Konzentrat) und das Wasser in regelmäßigem Turnus
austauschen - für Schwebstoffe oder ähnliches ist ein Filter verbaut, der sich auch reinigen lässt.

Des Weiteren möchte ich auch nicht, dass dieser Forumsabschnitt zum Bashen von Alphacool oder deren Support wird, da ich selber schon einige Fragen an Euch gesendet hatte und immer eine guten
und zufriedenstellende Antwort erhalten habe, des Weiteren möchte ich auch noch erwähnen, das ich noch keine RMA bei Euch hatte und bis dato mit allen Produkten sehr zufrieden bin, egal ob es nun
die DDC310 oder die Radiatoren angeht.

Insgesamt möchte ich Ihnen Andreas / Support ALCAndreas für Ihr Meldung danken und bitte bringen Sie weiter gute Komponenten auf den Markt, sodass wir mit dem Thema Wasserkühlung immer
mal wieder etwas Neues zum Basteln bekommen.


----------



## Richu006 (20. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Schön das sich auch ALC Andreas dazu äussert...

Ich musste leider auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen machen mit dem beworbenen CKC...
Allerdings scheint es da irgendwo am Qualitätsmanagment zu mangeln.

Ich hatte 1 Jahr lang das CKC Problemlos in Betrieb. 
Dann habe ich die GPU und damit den GPU Block gewechselt. Und dabei auch das CKC ersetzt. Und eine neue CKC Kanne geöffnet.
Diese war alles andere als gut. Nach 4 Tagen war mein kompletter loop mit einer weisslichen Schicht überzogen. Als ich dann das CKC näher kontrolliert habe, habe ich festgestellt, das es riecht wie 20 Jahre im keller gestanden, und unten im Behälter war ebenfalls so eine weissliche Schicht wie in meinem ganzen loop.
(Schade habe ichs vorher nicht genauer angeschaut) ich durfte dann alles zerlegen und reinigen! Hat Spass gemacht!

Seit dem nutze ich Aquacomputer DP Ultra bis jetzt ohne Probleme.

Alphacool hat teils wirklich geniale Produkte und optisch auch ansprechend, allerdings ist die Qualität dabei immer etwas Glückssache. Ich könnte jetzt diverse Produkte und Beispiele nennen.

Allerdings habe ich auch viele tolle Alphacool Produkte, und will deshalb nicht alles schlecht reden.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich reinige meine Wakü nie. Ich habe auch als die Teile neu waren nicht durchgespült.
> Ab und an wird halt der AGB nachgefüllt und das war's.
> 
> Verschlechterung der Temperatur und oder schneller laufende Lüfter kann ich bei mir nicht feststellen. Auch schwimmt bei mir im AGB nichts rum.
> ...



Schließe mich an ,  völliger Quatsch


----------



## elmobank (20. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Schließe mich an ,  völliger Quatsch



Wenn man ein sauberes System hat, dann ist das nicht nötig, da gebe ich dir recht, evtl einmal im Jahr oder im halben Jahr das Kühlwasser tauschen und gut ists.
Du solltest dir einfach mal die Bilder ansehen, dann siehst du, warum es bei mir leider nötig war.
Es war einfach das Zusammenspiel der Schläuche und des falschen Kühlwasserzusatzes, was dafür gesorgt hat, dass sich der Weichmacher aus den besagten Schläuchen gelöst und in den Kühlerfinnen und  dem AGB abgelagert hat.
Das Thema hatten wir zu Beginn schon zur genüge.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Kann sein  , kannst du vorher nicht wissen .

Ich hab aber beim Kühlmittel auch nicht gespart !  Das wäre die falsche Position gewesen . 
Und somit kaufe ich das Produkt bei Bedarf wieder  ,  weil ich nach 10 Jahren sagen kann das es gut ist  . 

Vielleicht hatte ich damals bei meiner Zusammenstellung von vor 10 Jahren Glück. Jedenfalls  hab noch immer die selben Schläuche . 
Und kippe seit 10 Jahren immer ab und zu nur mal was nach  ...   das wars . Wasser ist glasklar im AGB

Gut einmal bei kompletten Systemwechsel  hab ich das auch komplett getauscht  .  
Aber kann sagen :    das Kühlmittel muss man nicht tauschen , bzw hält es länger bevor ein kompletter Systemwechsel ansteht.
Also länger wie 5 Jahre  .   10 Jahre wären auch kein Problem .


----------



## elmobank (20. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Kann sein  , kannst du vorher nicht wissen .
> Vielleicht hatte ich damals bei meiner Zusammenstellung von vor 10 Jahren Glück , und hab noch immer die selben Schläuche .
> Und kippe seit 10 Jahren immer ab und zu nur mal was nach  ...   das wars . Wasser ist glasklar im AGB



Dann würde ich das System auch nicht anfassen.
Und es ist unnötig dies zu tun.

Fehler passieren halt immer, gerade wenn man so etwas das erste Mal zusammenstellt und es war halt Pech xD
Das sollte nun nicht mehr passieren und dann ist alles gut.


----------



## chaotium (20. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Ich predige seit jahren nutzt doch einfach nur destilliertes Wasser...
Mein System läuft seit knapp 2 Jahren ohne das ich das wasser getauscht habe. Ich hab keine Auswaschungen von den Schläuchen.

Es gibt einfach nichts besseres


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Destilliertes Wasser war jetzt nicht meine Wahl , aber gut  musst du selber wissen  .  Günstig ist es auf jedenfall 

Sowas würde ich meinem Rechner bzw meiner teuren Hardware nicht geben , schon rein aus dem Aspect wenn mal was undicht ist oder tropft .

Aber bei der Menge was reinkommt und dann locker 10 Jahre hält  ,  sehe ich das finaziell vertretbar ^^
Bei dest Wasser würde ich meine Hand nicht ins Feuer legen . Da fehlt halt schon die Chemie bzw die Adaptive  , deswegen ist es ja auch nicht wirklich Wasser  .....    halt nur eine Flüssigkeit die nach Wasser aussieht. 

Ich glaube eh nicht  und will jetzt auch nicht predigen  ^^  ,  aber kauft euch anständiges Kühlmittel und spart nicht an der falschen Stelle :/


----------



## brooker (20. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



chaotium schrieb:


> Ich predige seit jahren nutzt doch einfach nur destilliertes Wasser...
> Mein System läuft seit knapp 2 Jahren ohne das ich das wasser getauscht habe. Ich hab keine Auswaschungen von den Schläuchen.
> 
> Es gibt einfach nichts besseres



Auswaschungen erfolgen durch Wärme.


----------



## chaotium (21. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Destilliertes Wasser war jetzt nicht meine Wahl , aber gut  musst du selber wissen  .  Günstig ist es auf jedenfall
> 
> Sowas würde ich meinem Rechner bzw meiner teuren Hardware nicht geben , schon rein aus dem Aspect wenn mal was undicht ist oder tropft .
> 
> ...



Man spart mit nur Destillierten Wasser sicher nicht an der falschen Stelle. Denn genau die Chemie keule macht doch Probleme!
Ich hatte schon Flüssigkeiten von Aquacomputer, Alphacool EKWB und wie das ganze Pack heißt. Bei jedem war nach kurzer Zeit alles versifft. 

Und der Hersteller schreibt es nur vor um seine eigene Suppe zu verkaufen können. Ne Aquastream kommt aus dem Aquarium bereich, hab ich da auch Chemie drin?

Hier im ganzen Forum  jammern nur die Mädels und Jungs mit solchen Show Farben. Sieht gut aus, ist aber gift fürs System.




brooker schrieb:


> Auswaschungen erfolgen durch Wärme.



nein das stimmt auch nicht ganz, denn meine Wakü hat noch nie eine Wassertemperatur von über 30 Grad gesehen und ich hatte immer auswaschungen mit solchen Suppen.


----------



## brooker (21. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

... ich nutze seit Jahren, glaube 2005, aquaprotect Fertiggemisch und habe in meinen Arbeitssystem keine nennenswerte Auswaschung. Mein Wasser geht nie über 35 Grad. In einem Rig mit bis zu 60 Grad Wassertemperatur war binnen 14 Tagen das ganze System mit 7 GPUs mit Weichmacherfäden und Batzen verstopft. Dort war destilliertes Wasser mit einem Toxikum drin.


----------



## Sinusspass (21. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*

Beides ist wahr, es kommt wie immer auf die Dosis an. Wenn das System kalt bleibt, passiert nichts, wenn die Konzentration an chemischen Mittelchen niedrig genug bzw. die Stoffe nicht allzu aggressiv sind, passiert auch nichts. Aber um die Probleme zu vermeiden nimmt man eben einfach keinen Pvcschlauch und gut ist (wenn das Kühlmittel kein Schrott ist).


----------



## Wolfgang75 (21. September 2019)

*AW: Erweiterung + Reinigung des Kühlwasserkreislaufes*



ALCAndreas schrieb:


> CKC wird zum spülen nicht ohne Grund empfohlen und hat sich bewährt.



Mit CKC würde ich nicht mal mehr spülen,das Zeug ist in meinen Augen keinen Cent wert.
Hatte meinen Kreislauf 2 mal mit CKC befüllt und jeweils keine 6 Monate später war die Flüssigkeit grün.
Einmal gegoogelt und ich war anscheinend nicht der einzigste mit dem Problem,dann DP Ultra genommen und keine Probleme gehabt.


----------

